# Unxpected B17 flyby today.



## syscom3 (Feb 9, 2008)

A nice day here in Orange County ...... and Sam Lyons B17G "Fuddy Duddy" and his B25 were flying around over my house!

Nothing like hearing the roar of an old warbird when you least suspect it!


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 9, 2008)

Always a treat...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 9, 2008)

A thing of beauty. Love the sound of those radial engines.

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 10, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> A thing of beauty. Love the sound of those radial engines.
> 
> TO



You have to love it....its been a while since I saw anything with propellers fly...


----------



## seesul (Feb 10, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> A nice day here in Orange County ...... and Sam Lyons B17G "Fuddy Duddy" and his B25 were flying around over my house!
> 
> Nothing like hearing the roar of an old warbird when you least suspect it!



You´re lucky guy Syscom.
They were here over our houses 64 years ago and no more since that


----------



## Heinz (Feb 10, 2008)

awesome!

I get mainly havards, tiger moths and a CAC Mustang thats housed nearby at the local airpornt. Havent had the privallege of hearing a bomber yet. A guy bought an avenger into Australia last year but that doesnt really count


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Man youre lucky sys. If i had know they were flying i would've drove up there to see them


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Man youre lucky sys. If i had know they were flying i would've drove up there to see them



Youre in California?


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yea not to far away from you, right below temecula in escondido kinda by palomar airport


----------



## HoHun (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Syscom,

>Nothing like hearing the roar of an old warbird when you least suspect it!

Not really a roaring Warbird, but an ususpected yet welcome sight anyway:












(This Miles Messenger had been reported as destroyed in a crash landing a couple of years back ... glad this was "greatly exaggerated"!)

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)

(Hm, don't know how it looks for everyone else, but I see my pictures twice in this post ...)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

We have a B-25 that flies over about twice a month. He's too high to get
any numbers, with the naked eye, and by the time I find binoculars, he's
gone. I've wondered who's and where he's from...

Charles


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

HoHum, is that an Bf 108?

DBII


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't see many Warbirds over the winter, but in the summer we're lucky enough to see a decent number flying over the Jersey Shore. Last summer got to see (and hear) these seven.

C-47 (with invasion stripes!)
TBF
AT-6 (almost every weekend)
B-25
F4U (rare sighting around here)
Stearman
Harpoon 

But I haven't seen the heavies (B-17, 24, 29) in a while.  

TO


----------



## fly boy (Feb 11, 2008)

holy crap i never thought that a plane would ever fly over you syscom=)


----------



## fly boy (Feb 11, 2008)

and tough there is only one b-29 that still flies and its name is FIFI i have had a f-4 and a p-51 and p-47 and the same time fly over me


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 11, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Yea not to far away from you, right below temecula in escondido kinda by palomar airport



I shot this footage at palomar...

B-24

.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice! when was that? i always end up being out of town when they show up


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 11, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Very nice! when was that? i always end up being out of town when they show up



About two years ago.. I happened to be waiting for a plane as she taxied out. I had to scramble to get the camera gear ready..

8)


----------



## ottobean (Feb 11, 2008)

I used to live just a few miles from the CAF wing in Arizona and during the summer months at least one a day commerative aircraft fly over my nieghborhood. The B-17 "Sentimental Journey" stationed there flys by at least three times a week on a good month. Many times it's flying as low as 3 or 4 hundred feet. I also had the privlage of seeing 7 Japanse Zeros, and 2 or 3 Torpedo Bombers fly by in perfect formation while they were headed over there for a air show three years ago. 
Other planes seen on good months.
Sterman
C-45
C-47 Gunship (the Vietnam era)
T-6 (usually 3 or 4 fly together)
SNJ


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2008)

Lucky you.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 11, 2008)

I work a stone's throw away from Camarillo Airport, so I get to see lots of warbirds regularly. I'm also not far from Point Mugu, so we see plenty of modern Navy aircraft as well. I was on my way home the other night and saw an ATAC Hawker Hunter go right over the top of me.

I was out at Camarillo on Saturday and will be posting some shots from that soon. Been a crazy last few days.


----------



## HoHun (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi DBII,

>HoHum, is that an Bf 108?

It's a British aircraft, a Miles Messenger - but it was designed for a very similar role as the Bf 108, with very similar design parameters! 

Note the large flaps of the Messenger ... it was built with STOL in mind. The Bf 108 originally had leading edge slats and (almost) full span flaps with spoilers for roll control - Messerschmitt obviously had had an eye on STOL as well, though this probably was a feature for the European aviations contests of the time and not mission-critical. (The production version reverted to a more conventional layout.)

I assume the Messenger with its very large flaps probably had better STOL capabilities, but I have not studied either aircraft's manual yet ... that would probably be an interesting comparison! 

Regarsd,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Velius (Feb 11, 2008)

I go to school at TSTC , TX where there is a large airfeild. Every year in the late fall they hold an airshow here. If you take classes in the fall you can always hear (and if your outside, see) the radial warbirds practicing their routine in the air outside. We also get modern fighters too. I tell ya, EVERYTHING on campus shakes when they put afterburners on at low altitude!

Last year, there was a F4U, a F4F, B-25, A-26, a few A6M's with a Val, P-39, and for the modern jet- two F-16's! There were a few others too but I don't remember what they were. Anyway, it was quite a sight to see when they were here!


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

Velius, I am also in Tx. What is TSTC? Are you in Midland?

DBII


----------



## HoHun (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Talk about unexpected ... here is the airship I photographed out of my office window today! 

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## timshatz (Feb 11, 2008)

Lucky guy! Those old warbirds are outstanding!


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool, Ho Hun. Goodyear use to have a hanger down the street from me. To bad the city let them move out over 10 years ago.

DBII


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 11, 2008)

HoHun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Talk about unexpected ... here is the airship I photographed out of my office window today!
> 
> ...



what are they advertising?


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

My best unexpected flyover was back in the early 90s. I was returning from the Lone Star Flight Museum after a vistit with my father and brother in law. We were about 20 minutes away from the museum when I looked up and said that looks like a Lancaster. Of course no one else saw the thing for about 5 minutes. They thought I was crazy. Then it flew over the truck. My father pulled off the road and we all jumped out trying to get pictures of it. After it passed, we jumped back into the truck and made an illegal u turn and went straight to the museum. Since we are members, we were able to get to where it was parked. We met the crew and they let us inside! I would not see the plane again until 2006. 


DBII


----------



## HoHun (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi DBII,

>Goodyear use to have a hanger down the street from me. 

Wow, that must have made for some interesting traffic!  Have you ever seen an airship in pitch oscillation? I'm asking because from another office, I once saw a blimp in a very slow but very pronounced pitch oscillation - it must have experienced 20 degrees nose-down and nose-up alternatingly. I think it was a hot and windy summer day ... so I wonder if that is a weather-dependend blimp "habit", or if it was a specific problem of that one blimp ...

Coincidentally, I had already had an airship land in front of that office (well, another window  a couple of years back ... it was really a landing as it was a "hotship" (a motorized hot-air balloon) that was collapsed after landing. Or so I believe - it landed on an undeveloped plot right behind the building on the other side of the road, so I only got to see the "landing approach", but not the landing and ground handling itself! When I checked the landing ground after work, no trace was left of the hotship.

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

I grew up watching it fly around Houston. I have seen it do some crazy things. 

DBII


----------



## HoHun (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Comiso,

>what are they advertising?

"Otto - Alles Gute 2008" ... Otto GmbH is (as I just learn from the Wikipedia) the world's largest mail-order company, and the "nose art" represents their catalogue. "Alles Gute 2008" is sort of a weakish pun ... it means "Happy new year 2008", but also "Everything that's good in 2008", alluding to their merchandise.

Note that the registration is "D-OTTO"  This means that the blimp is actually registered as a balloon and not as an airship, or it would have to be "D-LXXX".

When I first spotted the airship, it was actually coming towards me tail-on ... it wasn't very windy, so I guess the pilot was reversing for a landing. (There is a glider field behind the trees, and I guess he landed - or moored - there.)

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Velius (Feb 12, 2008)

DBII said:


> Velius, I am also in Tx. What is TSTC? Are you in Midland?



TSTC, Waco. I take aviation maintenance classes there. Everytime the warbirds do their routine, we have the best veiw since our hanger is right by the airfeild they use. All we have to do is walk out the main doors and there it is- a free airshow in clear veiw!

To add on to this thread of unexpected fly-bys, every year (or twice every year) the city does balloon races. One time, my dad and I went walking in a feild about a block away from my house. We then noticed 15 or so balloons comming our way at a low altitude. Evidently, we were walking in their landing area! We were the first people in the neighborhood to witness all 15 of them land! Heh heh heh, in a way, it felt like they landed there just to give us the free show 8)


----------

